# Canadian Competitions



## va6yag (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys/gals:

Are there any Canadian competitions out there? If not, can we generate some interest in one?

The reason I ask is that I'm seeing a lot of European competitions, and our brothers and sisters get them south of the border.....but I'm not hearing of any up here....I can't afford to head to Spain (oooo....but boy-howdy would I love to!!!), and I don't get down south very much (except in a tractor-trailer.....and then it's only into California and Texas these days...)...

Is there a way to get one started up here?

Charles- you've been a shooter for some time.....ideas?

Thanks everyone...

Pete.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pete .

" If you build it , they will come . "


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

va6yag said:


> Hey guys/gals:
> 
> Are there any Canadian competitions out there? If not, can we generate some interest in one?
> 
> ...


We are pretty spread out 

I am Winnipeg but not enough interest to get things going here. Lots of room and venues.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Pete.

Henry, W5GEN


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.

I think we could probably get something going with some of our Washington and Oregon contingent ... there are more active shooters there. Because of the ferry, it is quite expensive to come to Vancouver Island. I think you would get a better turn out if something were happening in the Vancouver area or down in Washington or Oregon. I would certainly be interested in a Pacific Northwest gathering.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## va6yag (Jan 22, 2015)

Charles:

Well, I'm originally a Richmond boy, and used to head out to the **** a lot.....when my family moved to Colwood, the end of Metchosin Road became my haunts.....

Insofar as the ferry is concerned, doesn't Vic still have the Clipper? If so, maybe we can get something happening....

The Clipper HAS to be cheaper than BC Ferries.......(jeezuz......buying a new home is cheaper than a BC Ferry these days!!!!!)

Pete.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The Victoria Clipper is a passenger only ferry running between Seattle and Victoria. It is more expensive than taking a car on BC Ferry between Vancouver Island and the mainland.

http://www.clippervacations.com/schedules-fares/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## va6yag (Jan 22, 2015)

Gawd, are you kidding???

And here I was hoping that common sense would prevail......ah, well....back to the drawing board....

I STILL say we should try and get something going.....


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Charles said:


> Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.
> 
> I think we could probably get something going with some of our Washington and Oregon contingent ... there are more active shooters there. Because of the ferry, it is quite expensive to come to Vancouver Island. I think you would get a better turn out if something were happening in the Vancouver area or down in Washington or Oregon. I would certainly be interested in a Pacific Northwest gathering.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Still alive, from Vancouver. I just don't have the time to shoot at all anymore.  Were you talking about BC-Slinger and Miss Lace, for the brother and sister from the island?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> We are pretty spread out
> 
> I am Winnipeg but not enough interest to get things going here. Lots of room and venues.


I'll come to that competition....I'd be happy with finishing a distant second.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jonathanfv said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.
> ...


Yes ... BC-Slinger and Miss Lace are the ones I had in mind.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.
> 
> I think we could probably get something going with some of our Washington and Oregon contingent ... there are more active shooters there. Because of the ferry, it is quite expensive to come to Vancouver Island. I think you would get a better turn out if something were happening in the Vancouver area or down in Washington or Oregon. I would certainly be interested in a Pacific Northwest gathering.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Well unfortunately it has not been a great couple years for me. I have been battling mental illness and dealing with a plethora of other issues involving changing jobs quite a few times. I also took up a few other hobbies that I have been enjoying immensely.

I would have loved to stay as active as I was but it involved too much of my physical time (as I like to enjoy new things in life and experience new things). My wife and I have been contemplating children and a few other important things in life, and this hobby sucked up a lot of my time and can be side lined, as I am younger then most of the retired people doing this hobby that have nothing but time on their hands which helps them practice and do all the different aspects of it.

I would like to say it is time to dust off the old micarta slingshot and have a little comeback I think. It has been at least 2 years since I even touched a slingshot but it is like riding a bike it will all come back quick. Once I get a little practice in I would love to get together for a Canadian get together with some west coast brothers.

I hope people can forgive me for my argumentative personality which I have worked on a lot in the past few years, and I would like to say I will make a effort to be a little bit more active in the community again. I did miss this hobby, but with all of the egos on this site I needed to step back as it didn't jive with my personality.

It feels nice to make a post for the first time in a long time.

Cheers

Matt M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome back Matt!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Viper010. !


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never interacted with you directly, but you always seemed like a nice guy to me when I read your messages, BC-Slinger. Hope everything goes great for you. And if it happens during a time when I'm free, I'd love to attend a West Coast meeting, even thought I don't get to practice very much and therefore suck.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.
> ...


So glad to have you back with us, Matt. I have sent you a PM. By all means, give my very best wishes to Roberta, Kyle, and Miss Lace.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Will do my friend. Its time to get back to training and getting my slinging skills back up to snuff.


----------



## va6yag (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, I can say this- if given enough fair warning, I'm fairly certain that we can get a shoot together....

And Matt- you and I have something in common (mental illness).....I say let's get the slinging skills back up, and lets get a shoot going!!!

(What's that old saying- "If you build it, they will come".......)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I had very lofty ideas of hosting a shoot here or near Manitoba. It's close enough to the East and west. I know a few Americans that would love an excuse to head up here.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Yep ... the problem here is the distances and the relatively sparse population density. I am located in Victoria on Vancouver Island. There was one fellow, with a brother and sister, who was active for a while, but I have not heard from them in quite a while. There were 3 or 4 over on the lower mainland near the city of Vancouver that were active for a while, but again, I have not heard from them in a long time.
> ...


Welcome back Matt !


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Thank you my friend it feels good to be back. :naughty:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey va6yag, Good luck with this. I have been researching for a venue for a shoot here in Texas. Not much luck so far. I figure that like the ECST, I would need a place that allows camping, alcohol and fires; also has toilets and showers with amenities like grocery(liquor) stores in a reasonable proximity and without lot of innocent bystanders or an excess of adult supervision.

Hope that it can happen for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Hey va6yag, Good luck with this. I have been researching for a venue for a shoot here in Texas. Not much luck so far. I figure that like the ECST, I would need a place that allows camping, alcohol and fires; also has toilets and showers with amenities like grocery(liquor) stores in a reasonable proximity and without lot of innocent bystanders or an excess of adult supervision.
> 
> Hope that it can happen for you. :thumbsup:


Well I am sure we have several camp areas on the island that accommodate that it would be getting slingers together and organizing the whole thing that will be difficult.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

